

Put to the test: Visa's credit card concierge service - rradu
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/05/01/credit-card-concierge/

======
feb
Can users of the Visa concierge service here on HN confirm or is this a good
advertisement for extra Visa services ?

